# Need Cub Scout Desserts (no dutch oven)



## renaem (Oct 26, 2007)

My son is in the Cub Scouts and their pack is going camping in several weeks. The Dens always have a dessert contest and since my husband is his Den Leader, it is our job to come up with the dessert ideas. Hot desserts always seem to win over the cold desserts. The problem is that the boys are 9 and 10 years old and the Cub Master won't allow them to use Dutch Ovens and the majority of desserts I've found for campouts on line are for Dutch Ovens. Can anyone send me some dessert recipe ideas for our contest that 9 and 10 year olds can help prepare? We've gotten third and second place in the past and we want to win first place this year! Thanks for your help.
Renae


----------



## QSis (Oct 26, 2007)

So, what are they allowed to cook in, on, with?  Or do you just want ideas for cold desserts?

Lee


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, other than S'mores, have you thought about cutting a slit in a banana, and while leaving the peel on and the banana inside, add some chocolate chips and miniature marshmallows.  Wrap in foil, then cook over a fire until hot and gooey.

My mother used to core an apple, and stuff the hole with a mixture of butter, sugar, cinnamon, and raisins, and wrap that up in foil, for me to bake in the coals of a fire.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 26, 2007)

A cored out apple filled with Red Hots....baked in the coals...


----------



## renaem (Oct 26, 2007)

QSis said:


> So, what are they allowed to cook in, on, with? Or do you just want ideas for cold desserts?
> 
> Lee


 

A coleman stove.


----------



## renaem (Oct 26, 2007)

AllenOK said:


> Well, other than S'mores, have you thought about cutting a slit in a banana, and while leaving the peel on and the banana inside, add some chocolate chips and miniature marshmallows. Wrap in foil, then cook over a fire until hot and gooey.
> 
> My mother used to core an apple, and stuff the hole with a mixture of butter, sugar, cinnamon, and raisins, and wrap that up in foil, for me to bake in the coals of a fire.


 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## renaem (Oct 26, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> A cored out apple filled with Red Hots....baked in the coals...


 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, this isn't a gourmet rice pudding but it will work on a Coleman stove on a campout:

Minute Rice (white)
Water
Butter
Sugar
Vanilla extract
Cinnamon, ground
Rasins
Chopped nuts - walnuts or pecans (optional)

Obviously - all amounts are to taste based on the amount of rice you make.

Add water, butter, rasins and a few drops of vanilla to a covered pot and bring to a boil. Add rice, stir well, put lid back on pot and remove from the heat - let stand 5 minutes or until water is absorbed. 

Add the sugar, cinnamon and nuts - stir well and serve while still warm.


----------



## Jeff G. (Oct 26, 2007)

renaem said:


> My son is in the Cub Scouts and their pack is going camping in several weeks. The Dens always have a dessert contest and since my husband is his Den Leader, it is our job to come up with the dessert ideas. Hot desserts always seem to win over the cold desserts. The problem is that the boys are 9 and 10 years old and the Cub Master won't allow them to use Dutch Ovens and the majority of desserts I've found for campouts on line are for Dutch Ovens. Can anyone send me some dessert recipe ideas for our contest that 9 and 10 year olds can help prepare? We've gotten third and second place in the past and we want to win first place this year! Thanks for your help.
> Renae



how about campers ice cream??

OK it's not a hot dish--but it's great home made ice cream..
Put ice and rock salt a  gallon ziplock bag. In a quart ziplock bag put in a cup of milk, two teaspoons of sugar and a 1/4 teaspoon of vanilla(or just use your favorite ice cream mixture). Seal the quart bag, place in the gallon bag and agitate for 10 minutes or so. You will have nicely frozen ice cream.


----------



## QSis (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay, so most any stovetop dessert would work. 

I love Michael's idea about warm rice pudding!  mmm MMMM!!

Here's another one that looks good  No Bake Peach Crisp Recipe - Dessert Recipes

Sounds like a fun challenge!  Good luck!

Lee


----------



## mikki (Oct 26, 2007)

they can still do banana boats or apple boats with a colman stove just use a pan with a lid. I thought boy scouts did everything over an open fire?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 26, 2007)

I made these on teh stove top and they came out wonderful.  I call them blueberry burritoes.  They consist of a thick crepe, filled with blueberries, or blueberry pie filling.

Crepe ingredients:
1 cup flour
1 tbs. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
4 tbs. sugar
2 tbs. powderd milk
2 large eggs (or enough dried egg powder to make equivalent)
4 tbs. butter, melted
1 cup water

Blueberry pie filling
1 can blueberry pie filling, or
1 cup blueberries
1/2 cup water
3 tbs. sugar
1 tbs. cornstarch
1 cup water

Bring the cup of water, sugar, and blueberries to a boil.  Mix together the cornstarch and 3 tbs. water into a slurry.  Add the cornstarch slowly to the blueberries until the mixture is thick eonough to coat a spoon.  Remove from heat.

Mix the crepe ingredients together.  Melt 3 tbs. butter and stir into the batter.  Use the remaining butter to grease the cooking pan.  Pour three tbs. of batter into the pan and cook until bubbles form and begin to pop on top.  Flip and cook for 1 minute more.  Remove from the pan.  Repeat.

Fill the center of each crepe with the blueberry mixture and fold the bottom 1/3 of the way up.  Then fold the sides to the middle to form a burrito.  Serve hot.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 26, 2007)

mikki said:
			
		

> I thought boy scouts did everything over an open fire?


 
LOL ... these are Cub Scouts - a little too young to be trusted with an open fire ... go back and re-read the original post.

Now, even with the older boys (Boy Scouts) and adult campers it depends on where you camp, the fire dangers, restrictions, etc. as to whether you can have an open campfire or are restricted to a Coleman stove.


----------



## mikki (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry I forgot other states have restriction on open fires,the crack about boy scouts was just that, a wise crack. In our area the girls scouts are always hearing it from the boys about how using modren things to camp with is not really camping. But as far as age a had a troop (of 15) of 9,10,&11 year old girls and we only used an open fire for a whole weekend,you just need to make sure you have enough adults for good supervision. That weekend I think the girls even supprised themselves at what they could accomplish.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 27, 2007)

Another great part of a desert can be dulce-del leche.  To make it, simply take 1 can of sweetened, evaporated milk, place it in a pot of boiling water, and let it sit there for 35 minutes.  Remove the can and cool it by placing the can into a large bath of cold water.  Then remove and open the can.  You will have a thick and creamy caramel flavored sauce that can be spooned over fresh berries, or spread over pancakes, or snack cakes of any kind.  

Another very simple desert is to take 1 cup of all purpose flour, 1/2 tsp. salt, 1/3 cup sugar,, and 1 stick of butter, melted. and 1 tsp vanilla.  Combine all ingredients together and place in a lightly oiled mess-kit frying pan, tightly cover with aluminum foil, and put over a low flame.  Flip the pan after 10 minutes and cook for another 5.  Flip again and remove the foil.  You have shortbread to go with the dulce-de leche.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## QSis (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, that sounds fantastic, GW!!!!  Shortbread, berries, and caramel cream sauce!!!

That's what I'd pick as a competition entry!

Lee


----------



## letscook (Oct 28, 2007)

I saw on Paula Dean show this summer where her and her boys were doing bq and they took a floured tortilla and made a dessert her is the link to it. 
Tortilla Dessert Wraps Recipe: Recipes: Food Network
in the show they used snicker bars

I been going to try them, I would have to omit the almond paste myself. 
Just thought- gave myself an idea - might be a good to do with the grandsons using the oven, they could put what they wanted in it,


----------



## ironchef (Oct 29, 2007)

How about brownies?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 29, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Another great part of a desert can be dulce-del leche. To make it, simply take 1 can of sweetened, evaporated milk, place it in a pot of boiling water, and let it sit there for 35 minutes.


 
good one, gw.

i've found it can take a bit longer, upwards of 2 hours, though.

just be sure to keep the can submerged the whole time, or kablooey! hot milk for everyone, wether they like it or not.


----------



## renaem (Oct 29, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:


> Well, this isn't a gourmet rice pudding but it will work on a Coleman stove on a campout:
> 
> Minute Rice (white)
> Water
> ...


 

MMMM, that does sound good. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## renaem (Oct 29, 2007)

Jeff G. said:


> how about campers ice cream??
> 
> OK it's not a hot dish--but it's great home made ice cream..
> Put ice and rock salt a gallon ziplock bag. In a quart ziplock bag put in a cup of milk, two teaspoons of sugar and a 1/4 teaspoon of vanilla(or just use your favorite ice cream mixture). Seal the quart bag, place in the gallon bag and agitate for 10 minutes or so. You will have nicely frozen ice cream.


 


Maybe I could do a hot dessert and use the ice cream as a topping.  I bet that would win First Place!!


----------



## renaem (Oct 29, 2007)

mikki said:


> they can still do banana boats or apple boats with a colman stove just use a pan with a lid. I thought boy scouts did everything over an open fire?


 

We are talking about 7, 8 and 9 year old boys.  The cub master would rather them not use an open fire this young.


----------



## renaem (Oct 29, 2007)

ironchef said:


> How about brownies?


 

Are you talking about the box kind or from scratch?


----------

